# Letro for gyno dosage



## Oenomaus (Apr 3, 2015)

I've struggled through all my cycles with gyno. However this most recent has been the worst side effects ever. I finally broke down and bought some Letro, though my friends and all the forums say its the devil. Wondering if anyone has any experience with it. I know it can have adverse side effects itself so my plan is to start around .5 to .10 mg a day. Unless someone had exeperience and better ideas.
Thanks for input


----------



## DF (Apr 3, 2015)

I've used letro with success.  I did not bother to taper up.  I started at 2.5mg/day & kept with that until the pain/swelling was reduced significantly then tapered down & off.


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 3, 2015)

Crashing your estrogen sucks for sure. So does having titties.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 3, 2015)

I had a pretty good sized lump once, and letro is the only thing that got rid of it.


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 3, 2015)

You don't have to crash your estrogen to reduce/prevent gyno. Use a SERM - Raloxifene works best, better than letro


----------



## Megatron28 (Apr 4, 2015)

Why not just use Raloxifene?  Why tank your estrogen - which your body needs -- when you can just target blocking it at the breast tissue with Raloxifene?


----------



## Oenomaus (Apr 5, 2015)

Never heard of Raloxifene until now. Already have the Letro, I'll look into the serm for next run.


----------



## Oenomaus (Apr 5, 2015)

DF said:


> I've used letro with success.  I did not bother to taper up.  I started at 2.5mg/day & kept with that until the pain/swelling was reduced significantly then tapered down & off.


Thanks for input, how did you taper down. Decided to start big as you mentioned. Tits are soreness are quickly abating.


----------



## Rip (Apr 5, 2015)

I wish I had this info sooner. Thank You


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 5, 2015)

Megatron28 said:


> Why not just use Raloxifene?  Why tank your estrogen - which your body needs -- when you can just target blocking it at the breast tissue with Raloxifene?



Ralox + stane long term will also do it

If u look at the studies ralox is about 25% better then nolva.  

A cycle with low low tes and maybe 500-600mg mast + ralox will also take care of it.  (Well your best chance at it aside the knife).


----------

